# Pipe vise as end vise?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've practically finished my Roubo bench, but some day I want to add an end vise and a row of dog holes near the front edge to hold boards for planing. I came across this "pipe vise" as LV's web site:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=69583&cat=1,41659

Has anyone here used one of these pipe vises? It might be a more affordable alternative to a face vise.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

OR, you can just use a real pipe vise.
As in the "New Fangled Workbench"


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

If you want cost effective excellent wagon/tail vices check these out.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I've used a double-pipe-clamp face vice for about 4 years now…It's worked well enough that I haven't bothered to replace it.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm seriously considering one of those LV vises too. I think it would makes a great end vise.Not only can it be a "dog mover", it can also hold workpieces vertically or horizontally. Its small footprint is also a great feature.
It is a tad pricey, but will undoubtedly last a lifetime.

I'm going to hold off until my new bench is finished before I pull the trigger. I have a record bench stop and screw-type hold downs. I'm not sure I'll actually need an end vise. But if I do it'll be the LV.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

The new issue of Shopnotes has a nice article about this and shows a couple interesting uses of the Lee Valley pipe vise.


----------

